# Live Stream for GA events



## youthsportsuggghhhhgghh (Apr 30, 2022)

Didn't at previous showcase in the fall they live stream all/most of the games? Looks like for this spring they are only showing 2 fields.


----------



## dude21 (Apr 30, 2022)

For the first two showcases in 2021 (FL & Socal) during height of COVID, they streamed all games, but they changed that from the Winter showcase. GA (through partner) is still recording all games and making them avail for purchase and I guess they also need people/coaches to travel to make the showcase work for everyone involved (venue, cities, etc).


----------



## youthsportsuggghhhhgghh (Apr 30, 2022)

dude21 said:


> For the first two showcases in 2021 (FL & Socal) during height of COVID, they streamed all games, but they changed that from the Winter showcase. GA (through partner) is still recording all games and making them avail for purchase and I guess they also need people/coaches to travel to make the showcase work for everyone involved (venue, cities, etc).


Thing that stinks is they are being video'd so can make highlight videos and such so will be able to watch after the fact, but for families that can't afford to travel or girls on the team that are injured and couldn't travel to be able to see the action live would be a nice touch.


----------



## MamaBear5 (May 2, 2022)

Wondering if it had to do with the venue as well? Wondering if Bryant park wasn't set up for easy streaming?


----------



## dude21 (May 2, 2022)

GA only showed field 1 and 2 for March GA Championship League showcase in FL this year (last year they streamed every game), so I suppose they're doing this to incentivize people/coaches to travel to sites (and spend $ in local hotels/restaurants) as well as getting some money for selling videos.  But I still think GA does far better job in terms of making games film available (I don't think ECNL does that).


----------



## MoSalah (May 9, 2022)

It is absurd that the GA is only streaming 2 fields at their Showcases.  This was the case in Ontario and this was the situation in NC just recently...Come on man!!! That does not even come close to cutting it!!!  Stream all the games and let coaches view them gratis.


----------



## GT45 (May 9, 2022)

I really think if GA streamed all games, coaches would stop coming to the event. Unfortunately. If they could sit on their couch and watch games from home, they would. 

But, I do not understand why they are streaming two fields. Seems a bit unfair.


----------



## what-happened (May 9, 2022)

MoSalah said:


> It is absurd that the GA is only streaming 2 fields at their Showcases.  This was the case in Ontario and this was the situation in NC just recently...Come on man!!! That does not even come close to cutting it!!!  Stream all the games and let coaches view them gratis.


Why is it absurd?  The streaming was done due to covid conditions - and they did a pretty good job, we are no longer under those conditions.  Life appears to be back to normal.  Coaches can now interact and observe.  Coaches observe more than what happens on the pitch  One on one interaction with player coaches is valuable as well.   

Plenty of resources were dedicated to live streaming.  Those same resources are now being used to make the in person experience as best as possible  Live streaming requires constant attention, trouble shooting, etc.  Not the hardest thing to do but league budgets aren't bottomless.  

Thank goodness for in person scouting and interaction.


----------



## MoSalah (May 10, 2022)

what-happened said:


> Why is it absurd?  The streaming was done due to covid conditions - and they did a pretty good job, we are no longer under those conditions.  Life appears to be back to normal.  Coaches can now interact and observe.  Coaches observe more than what happens on the pitch  One on one interaction with player coaches is valuable as well.
> 
> Plenty of resources were dedicated to live streaming.  Those same resources are now being used to make the in person experience as best as possible  Live streaming requires constant attention, trouble shooting, etc.  Not the hardest thing to do but league budgets aren't bottomless.
> 
> Thank goodness for in person scouting and interaction.


OMG?  Why is it absurd.  It is absurd that all of these matches are not streamed because it is SOOOOO easy to simply stream them all--it is also cost effective to do so.  This opens up the matches to parents and family in different parts of the country who can or are unable to travel to see the matches.  Streaming due to Covid conditions--hello!!  It is 2022, everything is plugged in and should be streamed.  The GA events list is often thin with respect to coaches...But if a match is streamed--a kid can invite a coach to see the stream.  Yes we love the in person scouting and interaction--that is awesome.   Charge an extra XXX per team for the streaming..teams and parents will be happy to pay it.  Sure there is some monitoring and attention that needs to be paid--like labeling matches on the video of what is being shown...But this is not putting a man on the moon.  I can't get my brain around how this is not standard...  I am sure ECNL does it--not even a question.  League needs to do better.


----------



## MoSalah (May 10, 2022)

C


GT45 said:


> I really think if GA streamed all games, coaches would stop coming to the event. Unfortunately. If they could sit on their couch and watch games from home, they would.
> 
> But, I do not understand why they are streaming two fields. Seems a bit unfair.


Coaches in a relative short area will always travel to see matches--because that is what they do...  Streaming just opens up the event to more coaches and provides more flexibility to see more matches...  It just does not make any sense as to why there is no complete streaming.  It also stinks as to who gets their match streamed....Again no communication about this...  How is this fair?  So--X team pays the same dues as Y team...but Y team get their match streamed...


----------



## Carlsbad7 (May 10, 2022)

MoSalah said:


> OMG?  Why is it absurd.  It is absurd that all of these matches are not streamed because it is SOOOOO easy to simply stream them all--it is also cost effective to do so.  This opens up the matches to parents and family in different parts of the country who can or are unable to travel to see the matches.  Streaming due to Covid conditions--hello!!  It is 2022, everything is plugged in and should be streamed.  The GA events list is often thin with respect to coaches...But if a match is streamed--a kid can invite a coach to see the stream.  Yes we love the in person scouting and interaction--that is awesome.   Charge an extra XXX per team for the streaming..teams and parents will be happy to pay it.  Sure there is some monitoring and attention that needs to be paid--like labeling matches on the video of what is being shown...But this is not putting a man on the moon.  I can't get my brain around how this is not standard...  I am sure ECNL does it--not even a question.  League needs to do better.


All you have to do is put every game online but only provide the password to the specific event to the teams playing + only make it active for 24 hours. 

Teams can provide the link to recruiters but if each game had a different password the recruiter would need to go to the teams for each games password. 

In the end it would make more sense for coaches + recruiters to just go to the event to see all games.


----------



## MoSalah (May 10, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> All you have to do is put every game online but only provide the password to the specific event to the teams playing + only make it active for 24 hours.
> 
> Teams can provide the link to recruiters but if each game had a different password the recruiter would need to go to the teams for each games password.
> 
> In the end it would make more sense for coaches + recruiters to just go to the event to see all games.


But the problem is that Coaches and recruiters JUST cannot go to the event to see all games...they do not have the travel time and budgets.  Coaches from CA are not traveling to NC, or vice versa--this is the problem.  If the event is worth traveling to for the teams--the cost, time and effort the GA better damn well make sure that every coach or recruiter across the country should be able to access the event--if the event is even worth it...otherwise, why are the kids traveling.  The GA needs to do all it can do for maximum exposure...and just not for a few select teams on Fields 1 and 2.  I cannot even believe this is a discussion.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (May 10, 2022)

MoSalah said:


> But the problem is that Coaches and recruiters JUST cannot go to the event to see all games...they do not have the travel time and budgets.  Coaches from CA are not traveling to NC, or vice versa--this is the problem.  If the event is worth traveling to for the teams--the cost, time and effort the GA better damn well make sure that every coach or recruiter across the country should be able to access the event--if the event is even worth it...otherwise, why are the kids traveling.  The GA needs to do all it can do for maximum exposure...and just not for a few select teams on Fields 1 and 2.  I cannot even believe this is a discussion.


Then GA sells the coaches a password that allows them to watch all events.

To do this they would need to register + could be counted as a virtual attendee.


----------



## azsnowrider (May 10, 2022)

MoSalah said:


> But the problem is that Coaches and recruiters JUST cannot go to the event to see all games...they do not have the travel time and budgets.  Coaches from CA are not traveling to NC, or vice versa--this is the problem.  If the event is worth traveling to for the teams--the cost, time and effort the GA better damn well make sure that every coach or recruiter across the country should be able to access the event--if the event is even worth it...otherwise, why are the kids traveling.  The GA needs to do all it can do for maximum exposure...and just not for a few select teams on Fields 1 and 2.  I cannot even believe this is a discussion.


OK a couple things here. First there was California schools present, you clearly did not look at the coaches list. There was schools up and down the West. This was also basically an East coast showcase so a heavy East coast presence was expected. Second. *Every single field had a camera on it.* They wanted to sell the package from touchline video so you could watch or obtain the full game footage. You would know this if you bothered to look, it was on the GA website in full detail. If you care so much pay the $99 and buy all the games. Every college coach I have spoken to wants to watch in person games, and not some video feed.


----------



## what-happened (May 10, 2022)

MoSalah said:


> OMG?  Why is it absurd.  It is absurd that all of these matches are not streamed because it is SOOOOO easy to simply stream them all--it is also cost effective to do so.  This opens up the matches to parents and family in different parts of the country who can or are unable to travel to see the matches.  Streaming due to Covid conditions--hello!!  It is 2022, everything is plugged in and should be streamed.  The GA events list is often thin with respect to coaches...But if a match is streamed--a kid can invite a coach to see the stream.  Yes we love the in person scouting and interaction--that is awesome.   Charge an extra XXX per team for the streaming..teams and parents will be happy to pay it.  Sure there is some monitoring and attention that needs to be paid--like labeling matches on the video of what is being shown...But this is not putting a man on the moon.  I can't get my brain around how this is not standard...  I am sure ECNL does it--not even a question.  League needs to do better.


A lot going on here.  Sooo easy isn't a strategy that ECNL/GA do very well. 

While I agree that streaming would be nice, can't think of a league that streams showcases outside of marquee fields.  I Have  DDs that played in both letter leagues - 100% streaming was never a thing untl covid.  ECNL streaming of their Phoenix showcase was very problematic, bad cameras etc.  The GA streaming was slightly  better but certainly problematic in inclement weather.  

Yes, it would be nice for parents/family to watch streamed events...don't know what you mean by cost effective to stream.  If you are referring to families...yep..to the league...not really

School lists for ECNL/GA showcases basically identical.  Schools do not favor a league over another.  Many schools plan to go to showcases but don't advertise on the website until last minute.  That's to avoid email overload.  

As you mention, there are likley good strategies to implement streaming - all cost money.  Are you saying families need to cough up more money for these leagues?  Anyway, sounds like you should offer your advice to the leagues.


----------

